# Arizona Succulents Id and Help



## numbat1000 (Jul 1, 2015)

So, while collecting in the Arizona desert/Grand Canyon (area, not the actual park), I found these little succulents and just had to try to bring some back.  I don't know exactly what they are, but I believe they might be young yucca plants or something along those lines. I didn't plant them right away (yes, I know that was a mistake), but I did within a few days after digging them out.  I planted them in the same exact substrate that I took them from, and have watered them once thoroughly so far (when I planted them,which was about seven or eight days ago).  The leaves are getting droopy and gradually dry and hard, but since they are desert plants I wasn't sure if I should water them more.  I thought at first it was just the shock of being uprooted and replanted, but they haven't gotten any better.  The substrate I found them in was hardened and dry, so I've tried to mimic that and let the dirt dry out.  I've tried to give them as much sun as possible, but being on the road has not helped too much in that respect, as I can only keep them in the window sill in the mornings and evenings.  They are not being kept in a cold environment, so I don't think heat is an issue. There is plenty of ventilation, as the top of the container remains open.
I, unfortunately, do _not_ have a green thumb, but I'd really like to keep these little guys alive. As you can see, one of them is perking up a bit (even more so now than in the picture, which I took a couple days ago). So what should I be doing?  Watering them more? Giving them more light? 
Apologies for the crappy picture quality and weird angles.  And I have no clue why the pictures are so big, sorry.


Also, does anyone have an ID?


Thanks, 

--numbat1000


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't know what that is, but I wouldn't increase watering. Succulents shouldn't be watered much following repotting, as it can cause root rot. It may need more sun, never underestimate just how much sun a desert plant is used to. Is there a reason you're keeping it in that container? That may be retaining too much humidity. A regular flower pot might be better. What kind of drainage does the soil and container have? Drainage is absolutely vital for succulents. 

Sources: I spent several years condemned to life in Arizona and have killed multiple succulents by overwatering them because they looked droopy.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 2, 2015)

Watering is in direct proportion to sunlight. The biggest problem with succs and cacti is they are extremely slow to respond, be it beneficial or detrimental conditions. They could already be next to dead and hopeless. How much root loss did they suffer, keeping in mind many succs have the ends of the roots so fine they are almost invisible to the unaided eye. It's those hair roots that the plant depends on, sometimes giving them in the space of a few hours the only drink of water they will get that year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 4, 2015)

It's typical for plants to have root shock when they are dug up.  That looks like a type of plant that would droop after digging it up and replanting.  What often happens is that the growth that was there when dug up will look bad, some of it will die off.  At this time the root system will be growing/recovering.  It may look dead for a while but then hopefully, after the root system has been regrown and recovered to a point relative to the rest of the plant, the upper part of the plant will start growing again.  So I wouldn't give up on it if it looks dead for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

